# Added Some Shelves



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Added 2 shelves in the rear slide.

1st - a corner shelf by the foot area
2nd - a 38" long shelf above the head board

(sorry no pics - they have been taken but I am have computer issues - Cannot download camera pic anymore???)

These were real easy mods. I found the shelves at a storage place called Solutions. They are prefabbed and painted Outbacker white. The millwork matches the TT so it looks like it came with the Outback.

The slick thing with these shelves is the way they are mounted. You see no brackets, screws or plugs. They come with strips that are dovetailed and the shelves slide into them for a really clean look. They are rated for 50lbs...plenty for books and glasses. The added bonus is the sliding of the shelves makes it really easy to center.









They worked out so well, I think I will mount smaller shelving on the side slide.

I will post the pics once I figure out how to download my camera shots.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds great Thor, can't wait to see the photo's.

Tim


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Thor,

I would sure like to do this mod!







Maybe the shelves you got are available on the internet???

Walter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Thor
If you can't post pics before the Canada trip
I'll have to check it out there.

Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

This is probably one of the "most needed" mods for pre-06 rear slides. I would love to see the pics and have specifics on the installation process, what size screws did you use, were wall anchors involved, did it drive you crazy drilling into the side of the slide!!!!

Thanks for the info! I'll be waiting for the pics.

Jason


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

That was one of the neat upgrades for the new 06' outback. The rear queen slide has a cabinet w/ doors at the foot and a small shelf over the headboard. One thing that puzzled me somewhat was in the 27rsds, the bathroom sink is plumbed to drain into the black tank. Now the more I thought of that, I was ok with it, the only concern is possible tank odor escaping thru the drain of the sink.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

rnameless said:


> That was one of the neat upgrades for the new 06' outback. The rear queen slide has a cabinet w/ doors at the foot and a small shelf over the headboard. One thing that puzzled me somewhat was in the 27rsds, the bathroom sink is plumbed to drain into the black tank. Now the more I thought of that, I was ok with it, the only concern is possible tank odor escaping thru the drain of the sink.
> [snapback]53630[/snapback]​


We want to do the corner shelf also. Thanks so much for the info. Like the idea of no brackets, screws, etc. This shelf I figure will not be in the way when making the bed up.
Looking forward to pics.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,

Sounds great! I can't wait to see the pictures.
I am interested in how you mounted the rails.
I have this big fear of drilling right through the wall!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

A google search gives up nothing about a place called Solutions.







Looking forward to seeing your pic once you get your computer issues solved!


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Darj said:


> A google search gives up nothing about a place called Solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google search did nothing for me either looking for "Solution Stores".
Perhaps you could tell us where these stores or ones like it are found??
Thanks
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I took me some time as well. I googled Solutions.ca and found their web site

Storage solutions

I should be picking up my computer for the reapir shop fri, so I will upload my pic over the weekend. I am keeping my fingers cross that they are able to fix it without wiping out my entire drive.

Thor


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Well thanks for helping out with the Solutions link Thor! I will have to have Dale look at store locations (haven't been across the border to Canada in awhile)

Best of luck with the computer---here's hoping you get everything back.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Got my computer all cleaned up, thanks to some 20 year computer wiz....that used to me 20 years ago...I am getting old







I had some sort of spyware in my computer and it played around with my registry???? I do not know exactly what this means but it is working.

When I head back to Solutions, I will post the mfg name of the shelves. I imagine that they could be order from anywhere...who knows they could even be a US supplier.

Corner Shelf









Headboard Shelf








Thor


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Very neat shelf pics. Manufacturer's name would be great if ya get a chance Thor. Dale is also gonna check and see if maybe Lowe's carries something like that. (probably not but just thought we should check)

Thanks for uploading the pics!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Found out the mfg's name

Creative Connectors Corp
1 800 298-3388
www.creativeconnectors.com

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pics look great Thor
Peg has been asking me to do something like that
I quess I better get my butt in gear









Don


----------

